# How to soften wood glue still in bottle



## TrippKnightly (May 3, 2009)

Hi

I have an older bottle of Titebond II that has gotten a little gummy through the gradual exposure to air that happens even w/ a sealed bottle. I know I can soak the bottle in hot water to soften it, but does that keep it soft? What is the main solvent I could add back?

Feel free to respond not just for Titebond II types of wood glue -- suspect the answer varies w/ product.

(I know, for the price of a Titebond II bottle one might wonder why I'm bothering... suffice to say this Titebonder is a tightwad.)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Submerging the bottle in hot water will soften the glue. You can add water about 5% or less by volume. I haven't found any decrease of strength of bond if water is added.








 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Wood glue is cheap. Throw it out.

George


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Go to the Titebond web site for your answer (titebond.com).

Personally there is no way I would use or trust an adhesive that has started to solidify or has gotten "stringy". Why take the chance? Buy new......


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep, time to toss.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it is just a little thickened I would add a small amount of water. If it's to the point of being stringy I would pitch it.


----------

